#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Новости сайта RealMindfulness.ru

## Haska

Добрый день.
Начал свою работу блог realmindfulness.ru, где собирается информация о результатах научных исследований в области буддийской медитации. 
Основные темы: доказательства влияния медитативных практик на физическое здоровье и психологическое благополучие человека; изменения в мозге в результате практики медитации; адаптация медитативных практик к нуждам и условиям современного западного человека. Также рассматриваются практические вопросы медитации осознанности (mindfulness meditation) и другие практики в русле развития осознанности/внимательности (mindfulness approach).
Цель блога - сделать доступной научную информацию о пользе медитации, способствовать распространению и адаптации созерцательных практик под нужды современного общества.

----------

AndyZ (02.12.2011), Averin (13.02.2012), Fyodor (02.12.2011), Александр Кеосаян (21.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2017), Самдруб Ньингпо (13.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Весёлый сайт...))




> Но новые исследования утверждают, что упражнения в тренировке медитации осознанности (Mindfulness), которые обучают как направить мысли на настоящий момент, могут успокоить ментальную болтовню, которая мешает женщинам полностью отдаться сексуальным стимулам.

----------

Alexey Elkin (02.12.2011), Bob (03.12.2011), Dondhup (14.12.2011), Haska (02.12.2011), Ittosai (02.12.2011), PampKin Head (18.12.2011), Wyrd (02.12.2011), Кузьмич (28.12.2011), лесник (03.12.2011), Тант (02.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2011)

----------


## Haska

> Весёлый сайт...))


... не то чтобы это была основная тематика сайта, или даже стержневая тема. Перевел и разместил статьи о сексе в качестве озорства... посмотреть будут ли их больше просматривать  :Smilie: )) Но Вы безусловно правы, первое впечатление они испортили... Удалю... В будущем постараюсь относиться к выбору контента более... осознанно  :Smilie: ) Спасибо.

----------


## Akaguma

> посмотреть будут ли их больше просматривать


Судя по количеству просмотров, людей все же больше интересует счастье нежели секас.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Haska

Добрый день.
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликован перевод статьи "К обществу осознанности".

В основе статьи лежит интервью Джона Кабат-Зинна, исследователя, который первым познакомил западный мир с концепцией mindfulness. Кабат-Зинн рассказывает историю первых шагов mindfulness-движения, о существующих в нем проблемах, о том насколько оно связано с Дхармой на сегодняшний день, предлагает свое видение перспектив, упоминаются результаты научных исследований эффективности mindfulness - медитации.

----------

AndyZ (14.12.2011), Алексей Е (14.12.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Где-то читал, что Кабат-Зинн со товарищи добились таких результатов потому, что в США и др развитых странах в пору профессиональной зрелости вошло поколение медитаторов, в т.ч. и врачи, которое захотело поделиться своим опытом именно как профессионалы. В связи с этим почти наверняка: Кабат-Зинн в России никогда не был.

----------

Haska (18.12.2011)

----------


## Haska

Добрый день
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы 2 заметки, объединенные темой медитация и нейропластичность ("модная" тема изменений физической структуры мозга под действием внешних условий).

В статье "Изменения в структуре мозга у опытных практиков медитации" приводятся результаты сканирования мозга лиц практикующих различные виды медитации в течение длительного времени (от 5 до 46 лет).

В статье "Практика медитации в течение 8 недель может менять структуру мозга" освещаются результаты исследования, доказывающего структурные изменения в мозге, в результате 8-недельной практики медитации осознанности (mindfulness meditation). Речь идет об одном из первых исследований доказывающем, что изменения — именно результат практики медитации.

----------

AndyZ (28.12.2011)

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы 2 заметки, посвященные общепризнанным программам основанным на осознанности (mindfulness):

1. Обзорная статья, посвященная психологической программе, развивающей mindfulness-подход: МВСТ - Mindfulness-based cognitive therapy (MBCT) - когнитивная терапия основанная на осознанности. Описаны ее особенности, доказательства эффективности, некоторые ключевые концепции, механизм борьбы с рецидивами депрессии...

2. MBSR - Mindfulness-Based Stress Reduction - Программа снижения стресса на основе осознанности. В статье составленной по материалам различных источников рассказывается о том, что это за программа, на каких принципах она строится, что именно изучают участники и какие научные доказательства ее эффективности существуют

----------

AndyZ (28.12.2011), Averin (13.02.2012), Алексей Е (28.12.2011), Аминадав (29.12.2011)

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток.
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы 2 статьи:
1. Медитация осознанности и боль: результаты научных исследований. Статья посвещена обзору исследований практики применения медитации для контроля болевых ощущений, нейрофизиологическим механизмам воздействия медитации на переживание боли. В статье содержатся ссылки на оригинальные публикации для желающих глубже разобраться в вопросе.
2. Перевод обзорной статьи "La méditation de pleine conscience" (Медитация осознанности). Статья опубликована во французском журнале "Cerveau&Psycho" №41, 2010 г.  Поскольку журнал в значительной степени посвящен нейропсихологии и клинической психологии в статье большое внимание уделено нейрофизиологическим аспектам медитации и ее медицинскому применению.

----------

AndyZ (11.01.2012), Averin (13.02.2012), Алексей Е (11.01.2012), Аминадав (11.01.2012)

----------


## Haska

Еще пара материалов, объединенных темой измерения осознанности в научных исследованиях:

1. Перечень существующих шкал измерения осознанности, краткие характеристики некоторых (пока) из них в статье "Как оценить степень осознанности: научный подход"
Кстати пока искал информацию о методиках нашел опросник, который называется, Self-Other Four Immeasurables (SOFI) (Четыре безмерных в отношении себя и других)... Здорово, что это тоже является объектом научных исследований... 

2. Перевод одного из наиболее признанных опросников -  "Шкала оценки внимательности и осознанности в поседневной жизни - Mindful Attention Awareness Scale (MAAS)" и методика его использования.

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы 2 интервью небезызвестного Дж. Кабат-Зинна:
1. Интервью журналу TIME - "Осознанность в медицине".  На мой взгляд, интересна вторая часть статьи где Кабат-Зинн делится своими взглядами на то, что такое осознанность, как начать практику и с чем можно столкнуться на старте.
2. Небольшое интервью для телерадиокомпании KQED - Советы Дж. Кабат-Зинна страдающим зависимостью от новостей (актуально для всех, кого новости в СМИ вгоняют в плохое настроение).

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы переводы 
1. Статья Матье Рикара "Медитация и нейронаука"
2.  Предисловие к книге Матье Рикара "Искусство медитации"... Лично мне книга показалась очень полезной. Ориентирована на западного читателя, излагает простым языком систему буддийской медитации (в основном опираясь на тибетские источники), без использования специальной терминологии.
3. Часть первой главы книги Матье Рикара "Искусство медитации". Содержит ответ на вопросы: зачем нам менять ум?

... на всякий случай кто такой Матье Рикар

----------

Averin (13.02.2012), Алексей Е (18.03.2012), лесник (01.02.2012)

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы:
1. Окончание первой главы книги Матье Рикара "Искусство медитации". Автор отвечает на вопросы: почему простого желания измениться недостаточно, что такое медитация с точки зрения буддизма, и какой эффект изменение своего ума может иметь для качества жизни.
2. Статья об исследовании влияния mindfulness-медитации на скорость развития ВИЧ. 
3. Перевод еще одного инструмента оценки осознанности - "Пятиаспектный опросник осознанности". Можно использовать для измерения уровня осознанности, изменения различных его аспектов в ходе тренировок, и просто для того чтобы познакомиться как осознанность проявляется в реальной жизни. Пять исследуемых аспектов:  навык наблюдения, навык описания опыта, умение действовать с осознанностью, безоценочное отношение к своему внутреннему опыту, нереагирующее отношение к своему опыту.

----------

Averin (13.02.2012)

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы:

Несколько заметок объединенных темой "блуждания" ума:
1. "Блуждающий ум - несчастный ум" - результаты одного исследования на тему какую часть времени бодрствования человек позволяет своему уму блуждать, и что он при этом чувствует... Чистая статистика - никакой религии  :Smilie: ))
2. В процесс блуждания ума в мозге активируются нейронные ненаправленной активности (DMN). Что происходит с этими сетями при медитации? Как субъективно это отражается на качестве жизни?  Об этом в статье "Медитация осознанности и нейронные сети счастья" 
3. И взгляд на ту же тему - блуждание ума - но с позиции электроэнцефалографии... Что происходит с ритмами мозга при медитации. Разные механизмы, разные методы исследований, но выводы удивительно похожие  :Smilie: )) Статья - Медитация осознанности и альфа-ритм мозга.

И первые попавшиеся мне результаты научного исследования практики лоджонга - Медитация на сострадание и стресс

----------

Averin (18.03.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Ну и что? Это и дураку понятно было две тысячи лет тому. Дальше!

----------


## Averin

Про нейронные сети не было. Две тысячи лет назад люди думали, что мозг это тоже самое что и выделения из носа. 

Если кому-то это не интересно, можно просто не читать.

----------

Оскольд (18.03.2012)

----------


## Maria Mironova

Haska, благодарю вас за ваши благие намерения и усилия   :Wink:  очень интересные статьи.  Всех благ!

----------

Haska (19.03.2012)

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликованы:
1. В ответ на интересную статью ЧННР которая обсуждалась здесь в соседней ветке "о Дзогчене, психотерапии... и любителях "совмещать" опубликован перевод интервью западного буддийского наставника Джека Корнфилда - "Осознанность и психотерапия", где он озвучивает альтернативную точку зрения.
2. В заметке Джон Кабат-Зинн, создатель программы MBSR (программа снижения стресса на основе осознанности) отвечает на вопросы относительно практики осознанности в повседневной жизни. Затрагиваются темы осознанности на работе, сочетания практики и воспитания детей, где искать вдохновение к практике...
3. И последнее по порядку но не по значению: Молодая исследовательница из Питера занимается полноценной адаптацией нескольких тестов, позволяющих замерять осознанность. На мой взгляд это важное начинание!!! Будучи всесторонне провереным и опубликованным, создаваемый опросник даст любому исследователю инструмент для дальнейшей работы, в том числе и в практической области.   Пожалуйста потратьте 10-15 минут и ответьте на вопросы. Это несложно, удобно (нужно только ставить "галочки") и даже интересно... Особенно просят откликнуться людей систематически практикующих медитации развивающие осознанность в отношении происходящего в теле и  уме (випаассану, дзен)... Тест лежит здесь

----------

Алексей Е (13.04.2012), Самдруб Ньингпо (13.04.2012)

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо

Интересный материал.Спасибо. Вот только не заметил "альтернативности" в интервью Джека Корнфилда. не уловил противопоставления.

----------

Haska (13.04.2012)

----------


## Haska

> Интересный материал.Спасибо. Вот только не заметил "альтернативности" в интервью Джека Корнфилда. не уловил противопоставления.


Мне показалось, что ЧННР больше концентрируется на различиях, а Корнфилд на том, как обе системы могут дополнять друг друга. Это не противопоставления, а скорее несколько иная точка зрения...

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликовано несколько новых статей... из тех что могут заинтересовать "буддийскую общественность" упомяну следующие:
1.Перевод статьи Алана Уоллеса "Within you - without you" о том, какое место занимает однонаправленное сосредоточение (шаматха) в буддийских практиках, почему реализация шаматхи так редка в современном мире и, что необходимо для достижения успеха в этой практике... 
2. Перевод первой части статьи Алана Уоллеса "Буддийская традиция шаматхи"
3. Американский взгляд из 1981 года "Почему медитация обладает терапевтическим эффектом" - сплошной бихевиоризм и психоанализ  :Smilie: 
4. Результаты исследования использования mindfulness-подхода для борьбы с хронической тревожностью. (Вторая часть этого исследования, по сути, затрагивает такую технику, как аналитическая медитация и может являться аргументом в пользу ее эффективности).

----------

AndyZ (22.05.2012), Georgiy (22.05.2012), Kit (20.08.2012), Алексей Е (22.05.2012)

----------


## Haska

Доброго времени суток...
На сайте RealMindfulness.ru опубликовано несколько новых статей... 
1. Осознанность (mindfulness) помогает военным справляться со стрессом (об исследованиях Амиши Джа (Amishi Jha))
2. Интервью Дж. Кабат-Зинна "Домой в свое тело" (о практике осознанности в отношении тела - body scan (оказывается идет из традиции У Ба Кхина) и работе с болью)
Мой энтузиазм в отношении переводов текстов Алана Уоллеса еще не исчерпался, поэтому...  :Smilie: 

1. До конца переведена статья Алана Уоллеса "Буддийская традиция шаматхи": 
ч.1 -  Природа и цель шаматхи
ч.2 - Использование ментального изображения в качестве объекта в практике шаматхи
ч.3- 9 этапов развития шаматхи, 
ч.4 - Ум в качестве объекта медитации и Что происходит с психикой при достижении шаматхи
ч.5 - Поместить ум в его природное состояние и Вводные замечания к будущей науке созерцания

Статья непростая для чтения, написана для научного философского журнала "Исследования сознания", поэтому язык соответствующий, я очень старался перевести как можно точнее... Надеюсь вы получите при прочтении хотя бы половину того удовольствия, которое я получил переводя ее  :Smilie:  Извиняюсь за разбивку на части...

2. Коллективная знаковая статья Пола Экмана, Ричарда Дэвидсона, Матье Рикара и Алана Уоллеса "Взгляды буддизма и психологии на эмоции и благополучие."  Опубликовано в 2005 году в журнале American Psychological Society. Часть 1 Часть 2

----------

AndyZ (21.08.2012), Kit (20.08.2012), Алексей Е (20.08.2012), Ануруддха (20.08.2012), Дордже (20.08.2012)

----------

